# The AntiFreeze was boiling inside the tank



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

And I know this cannot be a good thing. Basically this is the problem. out of the TOTAL BLUE SKY. the anti freeze just started to over heat and became so hot it was boiling inside of the reservoir.. Then a little steam started to come from inside the hood.. I mean NOTHING happened to the car, and it just starts giving me ONCE AGAIN, another problem.

Can someone tell me what can be done to fix this. and more importantly how much are they going to charge at Pep Boys to fix it?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

do you have an overflow tank? is that what you mean by tank? and resivor being the radiator? and how hot was it, and do you have a/c and cooling fans


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

The first thing I would check, which is normally the cause for problems, would be the thermostat. DO EVERYTHING YOURSELF, unless you have money to throw at someone else, in which case you could just throw it at me  

Seriously, I would pull the thermostat first, and put direct heat onto it. You SHOULD see the coil shrink, and the valve open on the thermostat. It's best to put it into a pot of boiling water, or pour boiling water onto it. (Heat guns work great too). If it does open, but opens crooked, or the spring compresses and the valve is stuck, you definitely need a new thermostat.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

how much does it cost to have a thermostat repaired and installed?


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on who you take it to  Thermostats are cheap though. Under $10 for sure.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

They are telling me that I need a whole new Radiator. I got someone who can put it in for me but i need to know the best place to buy one from.

Also can anyone tell me if i have a 2.0 liter or a 1.6 because this makes a difference and i have no way of knowing which i have.

this is for a 95 gxe sentra... just in case u didnt get that.

THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

same thing had happen in my old B14 and it was 1 of the fans was damaged...I bought a new one, then never encounter that problem agaim...hope its da same...fans was about 90.00$ here locally


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

RitaHarris said:


> They are telling me that I need a whole new Radiator. I got someone who can put it in for me but i need to know the best place to buy one from.
> 
> Also can anyone tell me if i have a 2.0 liter or a 1.6 because this makes a difference and i have no way of knowing which i have.
> 
> ...



You have the 1.6L (GA16DE) engine.

The best place to get a radiator is probably a junkyard or any commercial auto parts store. I'd say avoid the dealership, as they will charge ya big $$$.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

Sethticlees said:


> You have the 1.6L (GA16DE) engine.
> 
> The best place to get a radiator is probably a junkyard or any commercial auto parts store. I'd say avoid the dealership, as they will charge ya big $$$.



thanks so much. one place was charing 400 dollars for one


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can always use a performance radiator such as koyo for about the same price. 400 +


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

This is such a inconvienice.... More money i have to put into this shit. But thanks everynoe for your answers, i ordered the part and i should be getting it repaired by Saturday.


----------

